# Samba share for everyone



## bsus (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi, I need a samba share which is writeable for everyone without any authentification.


```
[global]
workgroup = WORKGROUP
server string = Samba_share
#security = share
encrypt passwords = true
invalid users = root
map to guest = Bad User
#socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_SNDBUF=65535 SO_RCVBUF=65535
interfaces = lo0 re0
bind interfaces only = yes

[Data]
path = /media/data
guest ok = yes
writeable = yes
browseable = yes
create mode = 666
directory mode = 777
force user = user
force group = users
```

owner of /media/data is user with rw -r -r when I want to change to the shared data-dir I am getting an error that I don't have the permission to see the content...

Regards


----------



## SirDice (Jul 11, 2011)

The directory must be executable to be able to see it's contents.


----------

